# Co2 in canister filter



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I just made a DIY co2 bottle and ran an airstone right underneath the intake to my fluval 304 so the impellar can properly disperse the co2 in the water. It puts out maybe one bubble per second. Since this is a canister filter which needs a good supply of oxygen, will the co2 interfere with the biological growth inside my filter? Just being precautious.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

under tank......


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Considering that the bacteria in the filter themselves produce CO2, it's not likely that this would be a major problem, but I wouldn't risk it.
A dead filter is far worse than a little too much CO2.
Instead I would place the filter-outlet so low that it doesn't visibly disturbs the surface, as CO2 is easily emitted from the water if the surface gets unsettled, and then add a difuser to the outlet.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Careful now, I hear that bubbles into your canisters can cause it to choke, and therefore stop working.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

True!

But it doesn't actually choke in the sense of "not being able to breathe", it's more like air-pockets getting trapped 'round the impellar, causing the waterflow to stop.
The new generation of Fluval canisterfilters seem nearly designed for this problem.

I rigidly swear to the old-school filters with the simplest waterflow-system possible, I have a Fluval 404, that I only use for panicly plan-B purposes, as I find way to unriliable for continuative use.

Hmm! This may be redirected to the equipment-forum.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have put the output of my CO2 without any problem into the following filters:

EHEIM 2217
EHEIM 2232 Ecco
Rena XP3

If your filter is not capable to difuse the Co2 then remove the Co2 output from there.

The amount of the Co2 that is difused into your filter is way to small in order to 'hurt' your biological filtration.The only way that the Co2 can destroy your biolofilter is only if your filter stops working or the Yeast-Sugar mixure produce a big amount of Co2 but this can kill your fish also.
So be very aware of your water chemistry all the time Co2 is *NOT* a toy!!!


----------

